# New IPO I



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Arya got her IPO I under Jennifer Reid over the weekend 93 83 77
It wound up being a high stress trial. We did tracking on Saturday and Ob and Protection on Sunday. When we got there at 6AM there was a guy there saying we couldn't park in the school lot where we usually do. Someone had scheduled a car show. We had to park on the other side of the school and walk the dogs through a couple of hundred car show people. Arya wasn't at her top form on account of the heat and distractions but she managed to pass. I'll take it and I'll work on the IPO II exercises. Flann's IPO III was another story He got a 94 track in Saturday but he started limping before obedience and was really overheated. I hosed him down before I started on the field but it didn't help and I decided to pull him.
I"ll retry at another small club trial and maybe work on a little "have to" training where he doesn't shut down so easily? I'll probably do the GSD Gwrgenau's IPO I first.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats Thomas!!


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Well done Thomas!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on the new title and bummer about the other dog. Better luck next time!


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats Thomas! I know all too well of not wanting to work through the heat... Flann will get it next time


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Thornton said:


> Congrats Thomas! I know all too well of not wanting to work through the heat... Flann will get it next time


Thanks Jennifer, The combination of too much heat and a couple of hundred unexpected car show attendees was too much for the boy. We'll get his IPO III before the end of the year hopefully


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Huge congrats Thomas!!! Good work!


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Well done Thomas!!

To paraphrase an old saying, "those who can't do, just come on forums and talk about how they could".
Most of the battle is just in being ready to enter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Thanks Jennifer, The combination of too much heat and a couple of hundred unexpected car show attendees was too much for the boy. We'll get his IPO III before the end of the year hopefully


Thomas, one of the Kerry Blue terriers I competed with in AKC OB got up off the long down and walked over to the judge and curled up in his shade.
Sometimes dogs are just a lot smarter then us. :wink:


----------



## Billie Fletcher (May 13, 2013)

Congrats Thomas!


----------

